# JBL GTO804 - Nice little sub



## Juice75 (Sep 18, 2010)

I've had the GTO804 in my truck for about a month now, and I have to say that it sounds great! I'm pushing it with a PDX-5 (rated at 425 on the birth sheet, but I doubt it's sending that much). The sub is tight and gets pretty low for an 8".

Ran the sub in two different sealed boxes. First was a regular, square .3 cuft MDF sealed box. Then I moved it to the factory sub box in my Yukon. Probably about the same cuft, but plastic. Filled both with Polyfill, and it sounded great in both. The sub did take about a week to break in. At first, it wouldn't go very low at all. Then after about a week, it opened up.

I don't compete or anything like that. Just an average guy who knows what sounds good to him. And so far, this sub sounds great. The JBL replaced an eD 8" that started a strange knocking sound. I like the JBL better, and it handles power a better.

So this is a big thumbs up for the GTO804 from me.


----------



## mmakay (Oct 24, 2010)

Is the basket as big as it looks in pictures? Seams like the motor assembly is basically as wide as the cut-out for the entire length. That's no good for my installation, so I'll probably be trying it's cousin, the Infinity 860W. It would be nice if manufacturers gave a bit more dimensional info rather than just cut-out diameter and depth.


----------



## Juice75 (Sep 18, 2010)

The basket is pretty much the width as the cutout diameter. It tapers just a tiny bit, but that's all. I was pretty worried that it wouldn't fit in the stock enclosure because the back slants, but it did.....just barely.


----------

